# Complaints from the Neighbours.



## 97510

After nearly three years of ownership of the Motorhome and parking it on our drive behind gates we have received some very insulting complaints about it from our neighbours.

Well when I say we received that is not actually correct. The local planning dept has (we have applied for a side extension to be built onto our house to garage the two classic MG's that are currently having to reside outside) and we only got to know about them when the planning inspector came to look at the site.

One of the letters (which are in the public demain), from a resident three houses away, states that our "frontage looks like a travellers encampment" and that we "spoil the gateway to our township and have shown disrespect to the presentation of our house since we moved in" here 7 years ago.

So a thirty plus grand Motorhome, a twenty grand Audi and one of my rare Classics are currently parked on the extended drive at the front of our home, this constitutes his opinion of travellers. The deeds do not restrict the parking of caravans btw and the Motorhome is obviously a legal road vehicle therefore allowed to park anywhere it legally can.

So what can I do? and what feelings do others get from their neighbours?

Your comments are extremely welcomed!

Andrew


----------



## AberdeenAngus

30ft inflatable santa


----------



## 97510

AberdeenAngus said:


> 30ft inflatable santa


Funny... that's exactly what my brother in law has suggested!


----------



## Zebedee

There was an extensive thread on this exact subject a few weeks ago - suggest you do a search.

The conclusion (if I remember correctly) was to ignore the complaints and strike the miserable sod off your Christmas Card list.

Well, that was the gist of it. :lol: :lol: 

If you are sure there are no local restrictions I don't think there's a problem, but if you did want to stay friendly(ish) with the complainer, why not tell him the purpose of the new extension is to garage, and therefore hide, most of your vehicles.


----------



## carolgavin

Oooooh rotten gits!! Och I would just ignore em they are obviously jealous of your machines not to mention ones charm, wit and personality :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hmmmm am tempted by AA's suggestion but may I temp you with assorted very, very, annoying windchimes, a motley crew of barking dogs and a Rooster, there that should do it....................snigger!!!


----------



## b16duv

park them all in the road outside the complainers house. If deeds do not prohibit your use of your property, ignore the complainers and carry on.

Some people are beyond the pale!

D


----------



## colian

Why not invite as many members as possible from MHF to a Rally in your street.....ops

Ian


----------



## asprn

racecar said:


> ...states that our "frontage looks like a travellers encampment"


You've always got the race card option. Contact the Council, tell them that you find your neighbour's reference to travellers offensive (to the travellers, not you), and ask them to confirm in writing that they do not support such stereotyping and abuse of minority people-groups. Your local Neighbourhood Policing Team would (sadly) also be obliged to be interested if you raised it with them as a racist incident (the definition is: anything is a racist incident if anyone perceives it to be).

Bear in mind though that it could either inflame the situation hugely, or put a stop to it. Either way, using attack as a form of defence is risky, but can pay off. Depends on how you are, and what you want out of it. The council will decide on your planning application based on local government rules and guidelines pertaining to your application, and not on your neighbour's opinions of your motorhome.

Dougie.


----------



## kayg

AberdeenAngus said:


> 30ft inflatable santa


Or a battered old settee...?


----------



## locovan

colian said:


> Why not invite as many members as possible from MHF to a Rally in your street.....ops
> 
> Ian


The local planning dept dont seem to mind so carryon with your plans and build a garage the neighbours will think that they have been listened to and will calm down.
It is down to Jealousy so thats all you can do really. :lol:


----------



## CliveMott

Invite all the complainers round for a barby or Christmas dinner. Its a cheaper option that getting bodywork repaired or graffiti removed.

Ultimately you should move and buy a farm house with a big barn and keep all the motors inside.

I wish!

C.


----------



## bigfoot

If as you say he compared it to a travellers encampment when he wrote to the council,all councils have to have by law an Equality and Diversity policy which ecompasses racial slurs. They should treat the complaint/objection with the contempt it deserves. 
Some planners are not the brightest lights on the tree and want anything for a quiet life. I would contact your concillor and the chief planner highlighting the comments expressed here;surley he does not want his department to be seen to be supporting racist views!!
Ignoring it may go away,but that hasn't solved your problem of storing your EXPENSIVE vehicles.
If the tide turns in your favour,and it will,watch out for further harassment,some people don't like to be beaten.


----------



## Jezport

Where abouts in Yorkshire do you live. I am in Leeds, so I could always come round and park my van up outside their house, knock at their door and ask them in my best Irish voice, "Do you want yer drive tarmacin mister"

No realistically, Ignore them. I have a neighbour who started to complain the minute I applied for planning consent to extend my house. He even complained about us while the work was being done, it just wasted council money every time an inspector came out. The council is used to malicious neighbours so dont worry.


----------



## Rislar

So its took them all that time to complain!! i would deffo go for the largest crimbo lights and invite a few owners round for a night or 2


----------



## annetony

I would ignore them they are just jealous that you have what they probably can't afford,   

my Sister inlaw and her hubby had a neighbor that complained all the time, they cut her some slack as she was elderly but over the courese of 4 years, 

1--she started taking the bricks out of the wall supporting their garden, she was at a lower level

2 she took pictures of Tony building their extension to show the council

3-- she called the police and said they had stolen some of her plants through the fence 8O 8O 

4-- slandered them left right and centre even saying they had pinched some of her garden no way her garden was 4ft lower

and many many more things-- then one morning at 5 am she rang my brother in law and had the cheek to ask him to mend a leak in her sink
and the silly beggar went and mended it-- even that didn't stop her though 2 weeks later she started again :roll: :roll: :roll: 


Anne


----------



## greenasthegrass

I have a neighbour who gave me daggers the day we moved in. Over the years she has blanked me, slagged me off, spoken to me when she wanted to and then had nerve to run across the road, walk into my house without knocking, when a bus route had been changed and witter at me for half hour about a bus parked outside her house. She even said my boys would "come round sniffing" at her girls one day - dream on lovey they not dogs! hope she reads this which she probably won't.

So far have been friendly with her, ignored her, been friendly again, now I ignore her all the time and she constantly tries to be friendly. 

I can't stand neighbour problems they worse than working with obnoxious bods. 

Wonder if we live down the same street in Leeds!!!!

This is all because she doesn't like my religion! she doesn't even know me!

Greenie

PS have been so tempted in past to take a spade to her but its not worth it (dunno though :roll: :roll: ).


----------



## tommytli

get some neighbours like me look what they put up with :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

greenasthegrass said:


> This is all because she doesn't like my religion! she doesn't even know me!
> 
> Greenie
> 
> :roll: :roll: ).


Yes, its hard being a Jedi Knight isn't it!


----------



## greenasthegrass

Yes Spacerunner! ooh is it showing again? lol am watching it right now on TV!


Greenie


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We have had a number of snide comments from our neighbours but nothing actually directed at us.

We have also said that as long as its a legal vehicle "get over it".

Having said that we do put up masses of decorations at Christmas time (for charity) but the same neighbours have complained about noise pollution, wasting energy and increased traffic.

We have asked them outright if they had an issue with our van but of course they smile weakly and so no of course not.

We favour the invitation approach to have the over for a cuppa, explain the situation and look for a solution. If all else fails and you are within the law then they can lump it.

Sadly we have not spoken to Joy and John our direct neighbours for over 15 years over a silly dispute. We are now 50 and they are 80 and we have tried the lets forget the past approach but to no avail.

Still we tried!!

Christmas lights go up soon we are ready for more hassle!!!


----------



## Jezport

My neighbour opposite has over the years:

Complained that my security lights light his kitchen up ( I didnt have a bulb in it for years, and his kitchen is round the other side of his house) :lol: 

Complained to the council while we were having an extension.

Continually sits in a couch staring out at our house ( we grew a hedge ) :lol: 

Fitted a security light pointing at our house ( so funny as the council fitted a new streetlamp which makes the front of his house glow)

Deliberately gets his car out if we have guests (how we laughed when he bumped it on the gate post) :lol: 

He really entertains us, so we dont mind.


----------



## pippin

tommytli - Umfortunately your neighbours do have grounds for complaint because you are blocking the pavement!

Indeed it is more of an offence to obstruct a footway than it is to park incorrectly on a highway so you could even have the council on your back!


----------



## 117332

I would not even let this concern you in the slightest, One word ENVY !! some people must have very little to worry about !


----------



## locovan

pippin said:


> tommytli - Umfortunately your neighbours do have grounds for complaint because you are blocking the pavement!
> 
> Indeed it is more of an offence to obstruct a footway than it is to park incorrectly on a highway so you could even have the council on your back!


I wanted to say that but didnt like to complain!!! but my first thought was what about someone with a wheel chair or push chair trying to get past. 8O
Have you got a photo racecar so that we can see what yours looks like to your neighbour. :lol:
Although its the insult( frontage looks like a travellers encampment) that is the insult here that really is nasty and the under handed way they have reported it. 8O


----------



## tommytli

i think the reason they dont complain is that in the cul de sac i live in there is a recovery wagon, scafold wagon and various over cars completely block the path out side houses so every one i think just gets on with things :wink:


----------



## locovan

tommytli said:


> i think the reason they dont complain is that in the cul de sac i live in there is a recovery wagon, scafold wagon and various over cars completely block the path out side houses so every one i think just gets on with things :wink:


Yes it is great when neighbours do get on I bet you have great parties then. :lol: :lol: no complaints from the neighbours makes life more enjoyable. :lol:
We have street parties on a green when its someones Birthday or Wedding Anniversary all under Gazebo's neighbours are great.


----------



## robrace

*NEIGHBOURS*

Ignore them!!I have on my drive my 20ft Motorhome.My racing car trailer(March F3 and Race Midget)My Audi and a Renault Kangoo.I do keep the house and drive tidy and I would'nt want the drive looking like a scrapyard.I would be upset if any of my neighbours "lowered"the tone of the road by doing the same.But you should'nt worry about what someone three doors away thinks.They hav'nt got aything better to do..


----------



## Penquin

Sadly neighbour disputes are bad news, they affect realtionships and have to be declared when selling. My view is ognore it for the time being and wait to see of planning approval is given. If it is, forget the whole episode, if not then investigate why not. The planners hould have taken no notice of the comments he made but simply the planning policy for the area.

If needed afterward then raise the "race" issue - but it will permanently damage relationships and cause difficulties which may escalate.

Remember some people have OCD about such things, my late mother-in-law complained for years about someone supposedly throwing dod mess in her garden. This started as a real incident but built up in her mind until she was completely obsessed by it and it dominated her life. Sadly she could not be reasoned with, any attempt generated more friction so the family, neighbours and even the plice had no option other than to ignore her numerous calls. This was done with our full approval and after extensive discussion with her family and her Doctor who could do nothing. 
The police rang us every time to check -they were superb in dealing with it and could not be faulted. We live 300 metres from her home.

Such disputes are never easy to resolve, the best answer is not to get into one, and now the only way you have of doing that is to wait and hope you don't have to tackle it. Not an easy thing to do but you can only trust that the planners will do what they are supposed to do, for the reasons that they are supposed to do it. Providing you have not built an extension before, and provided that building regs have been complied with there should be few reasons for complaints to be upheld. 

Cross your fingers and wait, then get out the 30' Santa, nodding reindeer, moving sleigh with jingles and all the other tat that you can find if you have to. BUT your other neighbours may also begin to complain............ and that would not make for restful living.

Good luck, do keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## Briarose

Hi we too had a similiar problem a few months ago, in fact I had a very long thread running on here.

When we bought our motorhome we asked the neighbours did they mind...........we had always got on with them really well, and they said 'no live and let live' then suddenly in the middle of this summer they decided that they didn't like it on our drive :roll: anyway he demanded that we put it in storage that was it my Husband said ' I want don't get' our neighbour threatened us with court etc etc 

We checked with our local council and they were not interested, we rang the police and again not interested, so finally we got in touch with our house builders ref the covenant which was actuallly up but again not interested, our neighbour showed us a copy of the covenant which stated you couldn't have a house on wheels, we just told him that it wasn't a house on wheels but a taxed PLG vehicle, I think he knew he wasn't getting anywhere with us and hasn't said anymore (fingers and toes crossed).

Don't get me wrong I am not inconsiderate and if I truly thought I was causing them a problem I wouldn't dream of keeping it on our drive, but now we just feel we can't be bothered with the pair of them.


----------



## 97510

Thanks to all who have posted so far.

The Deformation of Character issue cannot be ignored has he has put that into the public domain and also stated some non-factual comments about my profession as a reason that the proposal should be discounted. I know that the Planners should ignore it, however I feel that we ought to have a right to reply which I will do tomorrow with the Planners.

He will also hear from our Solicitors as we would simply like an apology for his comments, only cos they are in the public domain. In the 7 years we have been here we have nodded hello as he has walked his dogs past us and that is the sum total of our communications, it's quite an odd thing to sum us up as he apparently has with such a minor level of discourse between the two of us.

I have attached a photo of our lovely MH parked on our drive (well away from the footpath, kerb and roadside) in front of the house line if only just!. The house to the left state that they can see it when they sit in their lounge, all the houses have bay windows and even when we sit in our we can only see the cab and it's closer to our bay than theres. To see it almost fully we have to stand in the bay and turn sideways to look directly at it. 

There is room on the drive for a further three cars and we park my wifes Audi and one of my Classic's there. The intention is to have a side extension behind the MH and move the classic into there and only park the Audi in front of our bay window. We made the drive big enough for any visitors we may have to park off road on our drive as the road in question is a 40mph limit. Over the course of the previous 7 years there have been numerous incidents where vehicles have collided either turning into a junction diagonally opposite (away from the complainers) our house. Our neighbour on the other side had her car all but written off by someone travelling with excess speed. My Classic was T boned as I was reversing onto the drive by a youth who was estimated to be travelling at 70mph at the time he locked his brakes up before he hit me (knock for knock blame was issued!!!!). 

So I want all the vehicles off the road out of harms way to our stuff and for the general consideration of other road users also.

I know we should let it drop, but the damage has been done and I simply want them to know that they cannot in todays society bad mouth folk without fear of consequence.

So when we get planning consent (fingers crossed) and the extension is built, we may just invite a few MH's round for a bit of a do..... with the following weekend my mates from the local car club for another do and the weekend after that my fellow competitors for the race series I do (who also have MH's) and then the final weekend of partying for a group of bikers (one of who shares my race car!) as my wife says I've hit my mid life crisis and bought a little bike (which fits perfectly in the garage of the MH).

Watch this space.

Andrew


----------



## Penquin

Good luck, your MH is well secluded, I hope it all goes well for you. I am sure lots of people from the forum would be delighted to "poip" in now and again, and again, and again. And perhaps a visit or two from your other friends would add a certain tone to the neighborhood. 

I agree that he should be made to think hard about what he has said, a letter from a solicitor usually causes a sharp intake of breath.......

Do keep us up to date as your progress. There used to be a phrase about "an Englishman's home is his castle", from what we can see of your photo I think you have acted in a very reasonable manner to try to ensure the road is clear at all times. I strongly suspect he will not be someone to whom sense and reason are prime cosiderations.


----------



## tommytli

that seems fine too me!!! its your land!!! if it was parked like mine i would understand there comments. i would say its either on the drive or the street as it is fully legal to be left on the street i think they will soon come around to letting you park on YOUR OWN LAND!!!


----------



## 97510

Thanks Penquin and Tommytli, yes own land with nothing in the deeds at all about parking Caravans on it.

Whether he see's reason or not he ought to have done so, as from what I understand he's a retired Police Officer and from experience of some good friends who are currently serving, they have to be bastions (I said bastions  ) of tolerance and fairness.

Robrace: you race a Midget? Which series, I competed in FISC for 6 years and now the occasional Cockshoot Cup with the MG Car Club. Be nice to say hello in the paddock one day!

Andrew


----------



## locovan

racecar said:


> Thanks to all who have posted so far.
> 
> The Deformation of Character issue cannot be ignored has he has put that into the public domain and also stated some non-factual comments about my profession as a reason that the proposal should be discounted. I know that the Planners should ignore it, however I feel that we ought to have a right to reply which I will do tomorrow with the Planners.
> 
> He will also hear from our Solicitors as we would simply like an apology for his comments, only cos they are in the public domain. In the 7 years we have been here we have nodded hello as he has walked his dogs past us and that is the sum total of our communications, it's quite an odd thing to sum us up as he apparently has with such a minor level of discourse between the two of us.
> 
> I have attached a photo of our lovely MH parked on our drive (well away from the footpath, kerb and roadside) in front of the house line if only just!. The house to the left state that they can see it when they sit in their lounge, all the houses have bay windows and even when we sit in our we can only see the cab and it's closer to our bay than theres. To see it almost fully we have to stand in the bay and turn sideways to look directly at it.
> 
> There is room on the drive for a further three cars and we park my wifes Audi and one of my Classic's there. The intention is to have a side extension behind the MH and move the classic into there and only park the Audi in front of our bay window. We made the drive big enough for any visitors we may have to park off road on our drive as the road in question is a 40mph limit. Over the course of the previous 7 years there have been numerous incidents where vehicles have collided either turning into a junction diagonally opposite (away from the complainers) our house. Our neighbour on the other side had her car all but written off by someone travelling with excess speed. My Classic was T boned as I was reversing onto the drive by a youth who was estimated to be travelling at 70mph at the time he locked his brakes up before he hit me (knock for knock blame was issued!!!!).
> 
> So I want all the vehicles off the road out of harms way to our stuff and for the general consideration of other road users also.
> 
> I know we should let it drop, but the damage has been done and I simply want them to know that they cannot in todays society bad mouth folk without fear of consequence.
> 
> So when we get planning consent (fingers crossed) and the extension is built, we may just invite a few MH's round for a bit of a do..... with the following weekend my mates from the local car club for another do and the weekend after that my fellow competitors for the race series I do (who also have MH's) and then the final weekend of partying for a group of bikers (one of who shares my race car!) as my wife says I've hit my mid life crisis and bought a little bike (which fits perfectly in the garage of the MH).
> 
> Watch this space.
> 
> Andrew


i have just got back from taking the dog for a walk and just seen the photo my reaction was Oh B----y H---L what on earth are they being so nasty for,
There is nothing wrong with that I expected to see your garden like a Car Lot.
So good luck to you go for it !!


----------



## 107088

I'll offer the use of mine for a week if you like. 


Not sure you'd get it on the drive, but it would be priceless to see the look on his face in the morning. :wink:


----------



## PIEDODGER

tommytli said:


> get some neighbours like me look what they put up with :wink:


Had a good laugh :lol: nice one, its made my morning, 
Sister-in-law has a moaning neighbour, neighbour complained about her tree so she complained about the size of their shed (even though there was nothing wrong with it) long story short, council come round to check out size of shed discovered the neighbour didnt have planning permission for their extension at the back, neighbour went to court lost and the extension is now getting pull down.


----------



## 97510

Having just spoken with the planners and whilst he hasn't made his mind up on his recommendation yet, I do sense that he will be advising the committee to reject our proposal.

He did say that the objections would not sway him, yet he had to take their opinions into account. I asked whether I should put my counter in based on actual facts and not suppositions, however he said that that would not make any difference to the case at all..... Sounds a bit like double speak to me!

It does look like we will be going back to the drawing board tho.

I am feeling really down now.

Think I might offer the hand of friendship to my fellow MHer's and invite as many of you who fancy a trip out in your MH's to come to ours on a specific day and have a bit of an informal gathering.

Andrew


----------



## sylke

carolgavin said:


> Oooooh rotten gits!! Och I would just ignore em they are obviously jealous of your machines not to mention ones charm, wit and personality :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hmmmm am tempted by AA's suggestion but may I temp you with assorted very, very, annoying windchimes, a motley crew of barking dogs and a Rooster, there that should do it....................snigger!!!


Especially the rooster!! :evil:


----------



## greenasthegrass

Hi Racecar - that could be my street, where are you in Leeds (obviously not full address area was meaning) - I will be up for a visitation it might be nearby! You can always appeal as after all thats why the appeal process is there. It sounds very unfair to me!

Regards

Greenie


----------



## 97510

Greenie

We aren't in Leeds, nearer to Holmfirth actually!

But you are more than welcome to call in if you ever pass this way!

Andrew


----------



## anneandgeorge

*Complaints from neighbours*

Two or three years back we had problems with one of our neighbours. It all started when his dog was left to roam in our street and periodically came into our house and devoured all the cat food. We could never get the dog out. After asking the wife to come and get it out of the house she lost her temper and hit my partner twice around the face. To cut a long story short the police were involved. After being away in our motorhome for a holiday we came home to a solicitors letter telling us to move our motorhome off of our drive within 14 days as their client wasn't happy it being there. Bearing in mind it had been there for 3 years already. Our solictor wrote back asking for clients name, and guess who it was, the couple with the dog. After nearly a year of letters to and fro we decided that if they didn't want it on our drive then we would park it outside of our house on the road. Checked with police to make sure everything was legal. So we had an empty drive, which has two parking spaces, with nothing parked on it as we used our 18ft motorhome as a car too. We kept it on the road for six weeks approx. and then parked it back on the drive. No more letters since. Although at the beginning a few long scratches appeared on the back, police informed each time. This couple cannot even see our house or drive as they live around the corner. Nothing better to do and I agree jealousy often comes into it. Funny thing was there are 3 white vans of similar size parked in our close but no one else had letters. Since then he has caused misery for other neighbours in the close with the police being involved. The police now realise what they are like and a diary is being kept as to whether an ASBO should be given. I think someone has informed him of this as he has quietened down for the last six months.


----------



## Penquin

IF and it's a big IF you do get a rejection then the ppeals system is very useful and does not involve the local council, do use it it's there to redress unfair decisions and that would be an unfair decision based on inacurate and incorrect information.

Now may be the time to formally lodge your complaint AND invite your local councillor round for a visit BEFORE the planning decision actuually goes to the full council.

The grounds for refusal are very carefully laid down and do not involve such things as lights rights etc, but primarily are on ground floor area and whether it has been extended before. I believe, but am happy to be corrected, that you may extend up to 25% of the ground floor area within your own boundaries. Only problems come if against party border or over drains etc. You need to get professional advice about these things.

Not an easy position to be in, but no decision has been made yet so keep your options as open as possible.


----------



## Fego

[align=justify:2a7bd1e5c8]Receiving other people's criticism about yourself, your family or your property can be very difficult to accept and very painful to hear sometimes, especially when it is written down and goes against your expectations. It naturally draws a reaction and as you can see from what almost every contributor on here has said, revenge of some kind is sought to right the wrong-doer. However, very few people ever seem to want to put the criticism raised into context or view it through the eyes of whoever made the offending comments in the first place. To some people, giant white vans are eyesores. Just because we get great enjoyment from these machines, it doesn't mean everyone else will enjoy suffering the constant shadow they draw. Bucking the trend of what everyone else has said, therefore, I actually think the neighbours are entitled to their opinion but I do think it is unfortunate that they chose the way they did to make their point.

They have probably never been a fan of your van's and car's parking arrangements but have just never been brave enough to mention it or maybe the opportunity hasn't yet presented itself. After all, how many people get annoyed with their neighbours' parking compared to the number of people who actually challenge their neighbours over it? Like most people would, your neighbours have probably withheld their true opinion from fear of confrontation (or at least not gone out of their way to express them); they just keep it in and generally consume their own frustration at what they consider to be a violation of their own standards. They wrongly confuse their own standards with others' but that is the only plimsoll line they have available to judge against. Their views, like most disagreements, are probably based on a misunderstanding (of what is and what isn't allowed).

Anyway, for whatever reason, your neighbours obviously do object to your plans for an extension and fear that this will lead to a further derogation in the standards they expect of the neighbourhood. They could have asked you for some information about your plans to calm their fears but instead (presumably to avoid confrontation) when asked in whatever form they had to complete 'why not?', they chose to use their opinions on what they thought the house had been made to look like "…frontage looks like a travellers encampment" and "spoil the gateway to our township and have shown disrespect to the presentation of our house since we moved in". Thus the opportunity to say what they have always thought presents itself. However, now it set is against a threatening background where the situation could be made worse if the planning gets approved. So, probably having not been in this situation before, they complete their form making their comments on the assumption that they will make a significant difference and in the process choose to exaggerate a bit. I am sure had they known that these comments would be completely disregarded as 'noise' (as they undoubtedly will), they wouldn't have even bothered, especially if they had realised how upsetting they would have been to you and how they raised the bar on a likely conflict.

So, rather than waste your energy on why these people chose the words they did and what you are going to do by way of revenge (sorry, but I think inviting several vans around to rub their noses in it is childish and I think sending a Solicitor's letter is pointless and likely to incite a dispute), I'd focus on getting your application through on proper and reasonable grounds including exploiting the appeals process. You never know, if your neighbours have been distracted to concentrate only on submitting their irrelevant opinions, they may well have missed the opportunity to have made a valid and undefeatable objection.

And when you know one way or the other which way the application goes, I'd pop a handwritten note through their door telling them how upsetting their comments were and ask what they would propose you should do about their concerns. They're unlikely to respond, but it will put you on the front foot by showing you care about the neighbourhood and are not how they described you.[/align:2a7bd1e5c8]


----------



## 97510

Fego, thank you for your objective view on the situation as opposed to my highly subjective view.

Yes I can understand how our big white vans can upset some folk, each of us has our own likes and dislikes and that is what makes our society such a rich and rewarding environment.

One thing that I can't understand with said neighbour and his presumably disdain of our big white van was that until recently (6 months or so ago) there was a big white refrigerated transit van, fully sign written parked on his drive and even closer to the road. Maybe he got a load of grief over that, but not from us. 

I don't mind people having varying standards, but double standards stick in my throat.

Surprisingly, it would appear to our neighbours, we do actually have high standards of presentation, and whilst our garden is not a dumping ground for old rusty wrecks it is not actually at my level of requirement. However as a Yorkshireman through and through and with Scottish parentage there is no way that I am throwing money at a full make over of the garden when the building work (and we have been planning this for ages and have previously discussed it with out immediate neighbours - who previously had been excited and were pleased for us to do the build) will no doubt ruin any investment over the course of the project.

As for inviting a load of folk around just to wind him up, well I think that was just a slight bit of humour to help defuse a rather irksome issue. I doubt very much that we will ever hold an open day BBQ, we honestly like our peace and tranquility far too much for that..... and by that time the garden will be sorted and I really wouldn't want to get it ruined.

However the letter from the Solicitor still stands, our village is far too familiar for that to go without a counter. I'll not have my kids riduculed in the school playground by unfair tittle tattle, never mind the slur that is currently available for anyone to see at our local council offices!.

We live is a land of "free" speech, but this does not give anyone the rite to denegrade anyone in the manner that he has done so.

I do respect your opinion.

Andrew


----------



## 97510

Update....

We got a call from our Architect yesterday letting us know that the planning application has been approved!!!!           

Happy Christmas to all....

Andrew


----------



## 117332

Weldone, good news, read your original post, thats a good result.

Regards Tom


----------



## Nora+Neil

Well Done.
Wish we could?


----------



## Penquin

I am very happy for you that your approval has gone through! The system has obviously worked and the petty points submitted have been discounted.

The big problem now is will you do as suggested by a respondent earlier and drop a hand-written note through their door to see whether you can discuss/resolve their concerns? It would certainly put you on the high ground but is it worth the potential continuation of aggro or is it better to let sleeping dogs lie?

Very pleased for you, hope the project goes well and that you will enjoy lots more peace, have a good Christmas.


----------



## Penquin

Just a quick question to everyone/anyone is my clock wrong? the last submission says I sent it in at 1333 and it is now only 1236.

Is this something I have not noticed since the clocks changed? Or do I have a problem (no comments please!).


----------



## pippin

You need to reset your local time on your PROFILE page.


----------



## 97510

I think we will let the sleeping dogs lie, the aggressive neighbour has already had the police onto me for someone breaking into his car, with a direct accusation that it was me that did it.... giving a statement to the police is not fun. Then the neighbour threatened me with a retaliation, which the police heard him shouting at me (tho they said they didn't hear the content).

We subsequently discovered on a short trip a deflated tyre (ultra low profile ones that are hard to spot when parked), when the tyre fitters changed it over he commented on it saying it looked like someone had put a knife through it....

The tyre was due for swapping anyhow, having reached the wear bars, so if it was slashed (and I'm not saying it was) and the person who may have done it feels like they have got one over on us then so be it.

But added to the build spec will be an integral CCTV system and security lights.  

And to answer you question.... no we won't be sending Christmas Cards to those neighbours this year!

A. 8)


----------



## Penquin

Good luck, these problems are never easy to resolve or walk away from.


----------



## pneumatician

*Complaints*

Could have been a compliment, or driven by jeolosy.
As some traveller encampments contain very expensive motorcars and £100K plus Caravans, just the chrome plating probably costs as much as your van.

I would ignore them as I can't abide bull**** or snobs.

Steve


----------



## 117518

Hi all,

Interesting thread, made me check my deeds and it says I can't have a house on wheels on my drive or roadways.

No one has complained, just wondering what legally is the worst that could happen to me if we didn't move it when asked?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## sideways

Just a small point to keep in mind, if you break the terms of a covenant on your property, and any body trys to enforce that covenant, they will also have to enforce against every one else that may be in breach.
I fell foul of an anymous residents commitee for errecting a small fence when the covenant said dwarf walls only, my solicitor pointed out that the law applied equally to everyone, and that all houses covered by the same builders covenant would have to remove all fences, hedges and walls not complying. Because the residents commitee were too spineless to sign their letter i laminated the solicitors letter and nailed to the fence. Never heard another word.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

racecar said:


> And to answer you question.... no we won't be sending Christmas Cards to those neighbours this year!
> 
> A. 8)


Hehehehehe!
http://www.****senders.com/


----------



## oldun

locovan said:


> colian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not invite as many members as possible from MHF to a Rally in your street.....ops
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> It is down to Jealousy:
Click to expand...

I cannot accept this statement.

Let me say straight away that I do not support the point of view taken by your neighbours and i have every sympathy with the OP.

However many people do legitimately have quite different points of view - classical/pop/rock music, Football/Rugby, Man U/Chelsea/Arsenal, blondes/brunettes, clear uncluttered front gardens/normal household front gardens.

These neighbours probably hate motorhomes intensely and so jealousy is the last thing on their minds.


----------



## locovan

racecar said:


> I think we will let the sleeping dogs lie, the aggressive neighbour has already had the police onto me for someone breaking into his car, with a direct accusation that it was me that did it.... giving a statement to the police is not fun. Then the neighbour threatened me with a retaliation, which the police heard him shouting at me (tho they said they didn't hear the content).
> 
> We subsequently discovered on a short trip a deflated tyre (ultra low profile ones that are hard to spot when parked), when the tyre fitters changed it over he commented on it saying it looked like someone had put a knife through it....
> 
> The tyre was due for swapping anyhow, having reached the wear bars, so if it was slashed (and I'm not saying it was) and the person who may have done it feels like they have got one over on us then so be it.
> 
> But added to the build spec will be an integral CCTV system and security lights.
> 
> And to answer you question.... no we won't be sending Christmas Cards to those neighbours this year!
> 
> A. 8)


you said---Whether he see's reason or not he ought to have done so, as from what I understand he's a retired Police Officer ---
This is terrible behavour for a Police Officer ----he should know better. :roll: :roll:


----------



## ramos

racecar said:


> Update....
> 
> We got a call from our Architect yesterday letting us know that the planning application has been approved!!!!
> 
> Happy Christmas to all....
> 
> Andrew


Well done Andrew but I doubt you troubles are over with this neighbour as he will moan about the noise of the building of the extension. :roll:


----------



## DiscoDave

colian said:


> Why not invite as many members as possible from MHF to a Rally in your street.....ops
> 
> Ian


what like this??










at a friends house after a weekend away! :lol:


----------



## 97510

locovan said:


> you said---Whether he see's reason or not he ought to have done so, as from what I understand he's a retired Police Officer ---
> This is terrible behavour for a Police Officer ----he should know better. :roll: :roll:


Yes and the Officer that interviewed me for my statement and who susbequently came back after the verbal from the neighbour said exactly the same...

if anything at all happens to us, our vehicles or indeed anything to do with the build, then they will be knocking on his door first!

This whole situation has been caused by the immediate neighbour who will have to look at our extension, for she has actively gone round all the neighbours and tried to get a Posse against us. Our adjoined neighbours were approached and told us whilst they weren't keen on our plans felt they had no reason to object, they also told us that she did try to persuade them to object. So she was more successful with the other two on her side, I bet she didn't consider her actions and the fact that one of the objectors is now involved with the Police from the "other" side to their initial position.

And yes, I do know that there will be complaints as to noise, disruption etc etc. And tbh, I would have gone out of my way to make sure that the builders respected the road frontages of the neighbours and were extra especially tidy and considerate...... but now, they can just get on with the build as they would normally do so.

The immediate neighbour has already told us that if the build goes ahead we won't be allowed on their land at all, so it will make the build a little problematical having to do it from the inside, however that's their problem, if they want to come out and stare at a poorly pointed wall it's their creation.

A. 8)


----------



## thieawin

You do know that there is an Access to Neighbouring Land Act whereby you can apply to court and obtain an order allowing you onto your neighbours land to do the pointing etc

For what it is worth, and what you have said you have not been defamed, your neighbours just did not agree with you and as someone else pointed out it can be hard reading criticism.

Final word of advice/warning. Your is just the situtaion to make sure your builders are doubly considerate,do not make a mess outside anyones gate but yours and do not obstruct . You are in a glass house, you have pp but they can make building impossible.

For instance where isyour down pipe drainage for roof water going to go. You cannot let it drip onto next doors land, and if you are right on the boundary and she will not agree you cannot allow the gutter to overhang.

Now is the time to mend bridges, not throw stones or get up their noses.


----------



## 97510

Yes I do agree, the immediate neighbours wall is in a state of disrepair and elements of it are falling into our garden. I had offered to mend it whilst we are doing the build, was told in no uncertain terms not to touch their wall, but as they were pensioners they couldn't afford to mend it.

When it's all calmed down again, I may offer to sort it for them whilst we are on with our stuff..... maybe they might let me have access to their driveway for the build then.

A.


----------



## Penquin

Sensible suggestions, DO send or give them a Christmas card! Stress that you will put in writing to the builders the need for careful consideration of the neighbours before agreeing with the builders so that you have written proof that you have taken "reasonable actions", just in case....

Good luck.


----------



## kijana

Hmmm - sounds to me like an excellent time to lose the house and go fulltiming.

At least with a set of wheels under your abode you can change the neighbours at will!

Bruce


----------



## Invicta

As I have written on another thread, I have had big problems with the neighbours over my plans to divide my large house into two smaller ones. 

Some very defamatory letters of representation were written to the council last year about me. One even suggested that I was a 'tax evader'. (I had just paid the tax man over £2.000 for profit made from lodgers at the time, Indian nurses). I had given them accommodation as I felt very sorry for them when I saw the terrible house in which the care home that had brought them over from India to work in (at a cost of £6.000 each for the privilege) had put them in so I offered them for half the costs they were paying, clean, warm rooms that were only 2 minutes away from the home in which they cared for 60 residents suffering from Altzheimers disease. One of those residents had been-you've guessed it- the mother of one of the problem neighbours! 

The nurses were never any trouble, no noisy music, no revving up of cars, no wild parties only the smell of curry now and again! I called in a council official to see the rooms who said I was far from overcrowded and in fact could have had 2 more residents for the size of the house if I had wanted. They have gone into their own flats since my building work started but they still call in to see how I am and to collect their post which still comes here. I have worked with the council throughout the building programme asking advice and inviting them to regularly see the work in progress.

My building work is still not quite finished (yes I did get planning permission) but the Christmas lights are up again this year (another objection from the next door neighbour) and all the time I have totally ignored the neighbours much I feel to their annoyance. My solicitor (also a personal friend) has visited recently. She has seen for herself how the work is progressing. 

One action I did take on her advice was to take out insurance against anyone finding the holder of the covenant that says, “no homes on wheels” (my brother occasionally parks his caravan in the drive for no longer that 5 nights at a time and of course there is my R/V parked too.) and “single property only on the plot”. (We haven’t totally divided the property that will be done when I am no longer here but the neighbours don’t know that!) Covenants are funny things; they can run out of time I have been told by my solicitor. She also told me that the person/people who can enforce them may not be around anymore.


----------



## Mike48

Invicta. Covenants are indeed funny things. There is a 6 ft restriction in my road on the height of trees so that properties can have an uninterrupted view of the sea. The neighbour at the end of my garden refuses to cut his 30 ft trees which unfortuneately do not fall within the terms of the high hedge legislation. The only way to enforce these covenants is to find the person who imposed it in the first place. 70 yrs ago in my case. 

You can try and enforce them as an individual through the courts but with very uncertain success and enormous cost. In essence covenants are not worth the paper they are written on in my experience. 

If anyone knows differently let me know.


----------



## 97510

Not sure if I should be posting this on here now. The Police and my Lawyers are now involved after the bloke (not calling him a neighbour anymore) started to intimidate my wife.

He did the same to me, I ignored him but mentioned it to my wife who burst into tears and told me that the same had happened to her this morning when she was getting our youngest into the car for the school trip.... now he can try it with me and I'll ignore it, but mess with my family and I will take the appropriate action.

So the Police came round and took a statement then went to see the bloke (not that we were aware that they would be seeing him so soon). This evening whilst walking back from the Post Box he blocked my way on our drive and told me that I "was going to get it".... or words to that effect. The exact words have been told to the Police. Bear in mind this is after he told the Police that he would be prepared to go to mediation with us (I'm still non the wiser what we have done to upset them, apart from the response to his nonfactual objections to the planning - unless it is the MH that's on the drive).

So tomorrow (on our wedding anniversary) we have an appointment at the Police Station to make another formal statement and then a subsequent meeting at our Solicitors to start Injunction Proceedings against the bloke.....

Season of Goodwill eh?

My wife is terrified because he's an ex copper and she's convinced that he may know some "nasties" who will beat me up!

Is it time to move and look for that dream property elsewhere?

Must admit I am tempted even tho it will probably be impossible to sell up, and I must admit to being a little scared too!

A.


----------



## 107088

Racecar, there a useful thing called a Diary of events, ( the title is one I made up, ) but you record in it all instances such as those that you described in your last post. Also, with accuracy, you write all the other stuff he has done, or said. With dates and times etc.

Eventually you will have enough information recorded to take advice about his Harassment of you and your family. Have a look in google about the harassment law, and you will find it interesting and useful, but basically it includes feelings of belittlement, lack of self worth, bullying and a host of lovely other things, which you have to feel. the fact that the person accused doesnt have to have known it was happening, or not meant it to happen is also good. 

Its a criminal offence, and therefore the end result of successful prosecution can be severe. However, as per usual, this is only opinion, and it may all be complete Billhooks. so get someone qualified to advise you.


----------



## Penquin

If you can record things on video with time/date swtched on so it is recorded (it would make it harder to subsequently edit it out and therebt possibly change the meaning by cutting things out). This can then be kept as evidence for submission or showing to the police. It is, I believe, counted as documentary evidence.

BUT be careful not to inflame his attitudes - if he is aware you are doing it he may turn nasty.

You can get CCTV to install on the outside of your house which could be used to monitor, they usually record to disc or tape or hard drive for just a little more expense.

As Bandaid said build up a day by day record of what has happened with any supporting evidence such as photos etc that you can "just in case" it is needed to support your application for injunctions/restraining order/ASBO's or whatever is deemed appropriate.

Good luck.


----------



## 97510

After last nights threat from the bloke, it was two and half hours at the Police Station for us this morning making statements and cataloguing what evidence we had to date.

Then home, where we had a visit from the local Police who had been to see said neighbour (sorry bloke) and who had admitted in a rather proud manner that he had had strong words with me and that they would continue to carry on till he was recompensed for his losses caused by the broken screen to his car which he still accuses me of. Police advice was to serve and Injunction against him so that matters could go further should he break the terms of the injuction. They said that they were surprised by how forthright and proud and what he had done and that he believed himself to be right, proper and just in his actions.

This afternoon we were at the legals preparing for my court visit tomorrow in an effort to get the injunction placed...... (oh and they said they would also apply to have the extortion/blackmail issue brought against him also!)

Some nice way of spending our wedding anniversary!

A CCTV company is coming tomorrow to survey the house and then get it installed prior to Christmas.

Ho hum!

A.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Hello Racecar,

You seem to be getting sorted nicely - Well done.

More importantly than all that *Happy Anniversary *- Have a lovely evening with Mrs Racecar.

John


----------



## 117332

You don't need this, Im afraid I would have the house on the market and move, but thats just me, really hope you get this sorted out asap, good luck and don't let it spoil your anniversary, xmas, and your life.

Regards Tom

PS This chap sound a nasty piece of work


----------



## Nora+Neil

Happy Anniversary.
Merry Christmas.
A very Happy New Year for 2009.

Keep the chin up.


----------



## locovan

racecar said:


> After last nights threat from the bloke, it was two and half hours at the Police Station for us this morning making statements and cataloguing what evidence we had to date.
> 
> Then home, where we had a visit from the local Police who had been to see said neighbour (sorry bloke) and who had admitted in a rather proud manner that he had had strong words with me and that they would continue to carry on till he was recompensed for his losses caused by the broken screen to his car which he still accuses me of. Police advice was to serve and Injunction against him so that matters could go further should he break the terms of the injuction. They said that they were surprised by how forthright and proud and what he had done and that he believed himself to be right, proper and just in his actions.
> 
> This afternoon we were at the legals preparing for my court visit tomorrow in an effort to get the injunction placed...... (oh and they said they would also apply to have the extortion/blackmail issue brought against him also!)
> 
> Some nice way of spending our wedding anniversary!
> 
> A CCTV company is coming tomorrow to survey the house and then get it installed prior to Christmas.
> 
> Ho hum!
> 
> A.


He is the Retired Copper isnt he :?: remind me I have got it right havent I.
How did he behave in his working life :?: 
What gets into these people drink?? or to many E'sss
How can you teach young people to have respect when some Adults havent got any.
I bet your wife is very distraught to isnt she.
I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you win.
Group Hug!!!
:BIG:


----------



## ramos

This is a deplorable state of affairs.
Don't let it take over your life it would seem he is enjoying being in the limelight.
I think I would get a doctor to him as there is something wrong with the man.
Keep sharing it with us on the forum it will help you.
What a shame that this is not an easy time to sell the house and the thing is you have to declare any trouble with the neighbours, so that would be a difficult one.
Good Luck to you and your family


----------



## 97510

Thank you to everyone who has given us their support over the previous few weeks. Today I went to court and was granted an interim injunction against the bloke concerned. It was served at 5.15pm this evening and I imagine he's sat in his house totally fuming right this moment.

I hope he does calm down his anger against us, because I'm told that if he breaches the injunction then he has a short journey to the station for some questioning and if it continues then he will be arrested and could eventually end up behind bars. A bit of a turnaround for someone who was used to putting folk behind bars.

So I hope it's calmed the situation and not antagonised it further, for his own sake not just our families....

A. 8)


----------



## Kelcat

Racecar - just read through you're whole sorry story. The 'bloke' is obviously a cretin & a bully - I know it's difficult but stand you're ground and he will most likely back down. However you must document everything - & do not be afraid to continuously call the police - if you feel intimidated or threatened them you have every right to seek protection for you & your wife - also once he becomes an irritation for the officers they will sort the matter out - all the police I know take an exceptionally dim view of people like this - especially ex coppers & are actually likely to stamp it out quicker - and it will no doubt cause him a fair amount of embarrassment. 
Don't know if this is any good - but a friend in a similar situation installed one & it gives results that would lead to clear identification; 
Home CCTV System

(I've no connection to the above product except that I've seen it in action).


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi. 
Is your extension on the end of your house and is it this adjoining neighbour that you are having trouble with?.

If it is this neighbour does your builder know of the problem, as the neighbour will not allow you to put any scaffold on his drive, so your builder will have to do overarm bricking taking far longer than working off scaffold.

Speaking as a builder who has dealt with neighbour disputes.

Your neighbour still has the power to twist the knife if only financially 8O


----------



## 97510

Thanks again for the comments.

We have already called the Police on numerous occasions and they have suggested an Injunction be sought. That got issued today, and so we will either get peace and tranquilty or have just rattled him so much that all hell will break loose... however if it's the latter, then he will be taken in for questioning and that will not be dropped from his records.

The adjacent neighbour is the one who has stirred all this up by actively goiing round to all the local residents and trying to get them to oppose the build. I already know that she won't allow us onto her land to build, and that it will be overarm (internal) building and the tenders are going out with that as an included item of information.

Crap I know, but so folk do like to make it hard work and therefore financially difficult too.

Ce la vie

Andrew


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi Andrew.
Looking at your photo I notice you have a hip roof with quite an overhang on your eves, and if you are matching your existing build watch that the gutter line does not go over the boundary line when it is set out.

I no this will lose internal dimensions on the build, will it affect you being able to open the car doors to get in and out?.

Fore warned is for armed.


----------



## 97510

rayrecrok said:


> Hi Andrew.
> Looking at your photo I notice you have a hip roof with quite an overhang on your eves, and if you are matching your existing build watch that the gutter line does not go over the boundary line when it is set out.
> 
> I no this will lose internal dimensions on the build, will it affect you being able to open the car doors to get in and out?.
> 
> Fore warned is for armed.


Yes that is a concern. The aperture is already narrow, however my classics that I want to keep in the drive through garage are 1.5m wide and tbh only one door needs to open to let me get in an out and if that is a problem then that one already lives out front and is insured to do so, the other ones are all open cars and I tend to jump into them anyhow.

I'll be having a word with the Architect to see what we can do with the roof line to minimise any overhangs.

With all the crap that's flown around, I'm not sure that we will actually get the build underway tbh, we are actually considering selling up and moving on elsewhere. The neighbours here aren't actually that friendly! 

A. 8)


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi Andrew.
The only way you can maximise your internal dimensions is to put a gable end or a flat roof on your extension, then the surface water from the roof can be tipped to the front or rear elevation. 
Then you can build so your footings go to the edge of the boundary, with the wall being 150mm in from the edge of the foundations.
All this depends on the planners allowing you to do this.

Anyway good luck.


----------



## mercman451

*luv thy neighbour*

invite all your neighbours in 4 a xmas drink then you will find their opinions and veiws that way they the bad apple is out numbered
merry christmas geoff and lyn  :lol: :wink:


----------



## krull

rayrecrok said:


> Hi Andrew.
> The only way you can maximise your internal dimensions is to put a gable end or a flat roof on your extension, then the surface water from the roof can be tipped to the front or rear elevation.
> Then you can build so your footings go to the edge of the boundary, with the wall being 150mm in from the edge of the foundations.
> All this depends on the planners allowing you to do this.
> 
> Anyway good luck.


Not true, with a concealed gutter and eccentric foundation, you will be able to build the wall right to the boundary


----------



## rayrecrok

krull said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew.
> The only way you can maximise your internal dimensions is to put a gable end or a flat roof on your extension, then the surface water from the roof can be tipped to the front or rear elevation.
> Then you can build so your footings go to the edge of the boundary, with the wall being 150mm in from the edge of the foundations.
> All this depends on the planners allowing you to do this.
> 
> Anyway good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, with a concealed gutter and eccentric foundation, you will be able to build the wall right to the boundary
Click to expand...

Yer! but what did the Romans do for us :roll: .


----------



## 97510

rayrecrok said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew.
> The only way you can maximise your internal dimensions is to put a gable end or a flat roof on your extension, then the surface water from the roof can be tipped to the front or rear elevation.
> Then you can build so your footings go to the edge of the boundary, with the wall being 150mm in from the edge of the foundations.
> All this depends on the planners allowing you to do this.
> 
> Anyway good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, with a concealed gutter and eccentric foundation, you will be able to build the wall right to the boundary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer! but what did the Romans do for us :roll: .
Click to expand...

Gladiators, christians and Lions..... wish I could set the Lions on the bloke! :twisted: :twisted:

A.


----------



## 97510

*Hopefully my last post on this subject....*

Well the Police have just left our house after "visiting" the bloke up the road, he was going to be taken in tonight for questioning, however they tell me he his quite upset and worried now that the summons has landed on his doorstep, and that they have let him off with the cautioned interview until the 27th.

He even said once he had realised it was my wife that he intimidated during the week he wanted to apologise as he had thought it was me he was intimidating..... doh that'll be an admission then I guess!

The Police say that he has promised to stay away from us until he has been for questioning, I take it that he will remain quiet afterwards also.

The Police also can't believe how idiotic and stupid he has been considering he is an ex-copper and I get the feeling that all of the Police that have been involved with this (so far five Officers have seen us) are embarrassed that this man was once one of their colleagues.

So if I understand it correctly, I'll have to appear in court for the response, so hopefully all of his admissions will be brought to the hearing and that alone will get the year long injunction against him granted.

Let's hope that I don't post on this thread again.

Thank you everyone for your comments, your support and your best wishes.

As a relative low poster on this forum it is nice to know that there is a community out there in internetland that is prepared to help keep folk sane.

Happy Christmas to you all and lets hope that next year improves in all aspects for all of us.

Andrew & Jen 8)


----------



## richardjames

I use CCTV round my house and it has proved to be very useful in catching intruders and recording someone nicking my light - unfortunately the image wasnot clear enough to make an identity, but more importantly the police were interested enough to have a look! I was impressed with their attitude.
I am trying to find a better camera for night work
Richard


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: Hopefully my last post on this subject....*



racecar said:


> Well the Police have just left our house after "visiting" the bloke up the road, he was going to be taken in tonight for questioning, however they tell me he his quite upset and worried now that the summons has landed on his doorstep, and that they have let him off with the cautioned interview until the 27th.
> 
> He even said once he had realised it was my wife that he intimidated during the week he wanted to apologise as he had thought it was me he was intimidating..... doh that'll be an admission then I guess!
> 
> The Police say that he has promised to stay away from us until he has been for questioning, I take it that he will remain quiet afterwards also.
> 
> The Police also can't believe how idiotic and stupid he has been considering he is an ex-copper and I get the feeling that all of the Police that have been involved with this (so far five Officers have seen us) are embarrassed that this man was once one of their colleagues.
> 
> So if I understand it correctly, I'll have to appear in court for the response, so hopefully all of his admissions will be brought to the hearing and that alone will get the year long injunction against him granted.
> 
> Let's hope that I don't post on this thread again.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your comments, your support and your best wishes.
> 
> As a relative low poster on this forum it is nice to know that there is a community out there in internetland that is prepared to help keep folk sane.
> 
> Happy Christmas to you all and lets hope that next year improves in all aspects for all of us.
> 
> Andrew & Jen 8)


Hi Andrew & Jen,

I have read every page on this thread, but couldn't contribute anything that others hadn't already contributed. I absolutely admire your restraint throughout the whole saga, and I sincerely hope that matey has been embarrassed enough to call it a day.

Have a peaceful Christmas, and a Happy New Year.

Best wishes,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. It would be interesting to know how things are in a few weeks/months time, and the attitudes of the other neighbours too.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Andrew

Just what Jock said above.   

I couldn't add anything constructive either, but glad the worst seems to be over.

I too admire your restraint - and that of the other contributors, to what became a very interesting and useful thread.

Not always easy to keep your cool, but it's usually the most effective way! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97510

Quick update.

Today the CCTV system was installed. WOW is all I can say.

It hasn't half got the interest of the neighbours, they've all be out straining to see what we have been doing, without directly looking 

The bloke up the road must have walked his dogs legs off the amount of time he has passed, glaring....... and his wife has walked past on three occasions with their daughter once.

Oh, and the silliest moment of the day was......

When the CCTV guy said, do you keep chickens?" A dumbfounded me turned round to see a chicken stood bold as brass next to the camper. Blokey keeps them and it appears that one had got out, so careful lift and pop it back into the old bats garden directly next to ours for it to wander around for an hour before they spotted it and called blokey round to collect it..... it gave him an excuse to walk down the side of our house to have a look at what we were doing.... arse!

We've been very careful not to set the cam up so that it looks into any neighbours properties but we have got perfect coverage of the drive with the cars and the camper on it and it gets taped.

No doubt we'll have the busy bodies complaining about privacy laws now.

Andrew


----------



## locovan

*We've been very careful not to set the cam up so that it looks into any neighbours properties but we have got perfect coverage of the drive with the cars and the camper on it and it gets taped.

That is all the law ask's that you are just protecting your own property.

No doubt we'll have the busy bodies complaining about privacy laws now. *
So there is nothing they can do about it so good luck dont sit up to late watching will you.
What we find though is that it is so dark and so we put a security light up that way if someone is there the light goes on and then the camera records a good picture.
Mind you Hedgehogs and cats are the main culprits setting the light off.
Surely the nut wont do anything now he cant be that stupid. :roll:


----------



## richardjames

I've had to put surveillance cameras in. When we came back from a weekend away to find half-a-dozen youths in our porch so say looking for a friend!!!
Mine are motion sensitive and have infra red for night vision even so they were not good enough to identify the moron who nicked my outside light. The local Bobby was keen enough to try and recognise!! I have now upgraded one of the cameras which now makes night into day!
I will have to see how it goes. We have caught a neighbours kid trespassing and nil evidence of a driver who claims he delivered a parcel. All this is recorded onto a hard disk
Richard


----------



## 97510

Thanks Loco, I invited the other side neighbour round so that he could see that we weren't spying. If anything is said by the busy bodies at least someone outside of our family can tell them what is covered by the cam.

It is a Day/Night camera, brilliant colour images by day and then very good mono infra red images at night. No security lights to come on and help who ever is doing whatever they shouldn't be doing....

I intend to tell the Police that it's installed so if they want to come and have a look they are welcome. Might as well keep them on my side as opposed to one of the neighbours complaining that I'm snooping.

Oh and it can be viewed in any webrowser with the right password access name etc..... so even on hols or if I'm working away and Jen and the boys are at home, I can keep an eye on the drive.  

I really do hope everyone has a peaceful christmas and whatever troubles are bothering can be put aside for a while.....

Andrew


----------



## locovan

racecar said:


> Thanks Loco, I invited the other side neighbour round so that he could see that we weren't spying. If anything is said by the busy bodies at least someone outside of our family can tell them what is covered by the cam.
> 
> It is a Day/Night camera, brilliant colour images by day and then very good mono infra red images at night. No security lights to come on and help who ever is doing whatever they shouldn't be doing....
> 
> I intend to tell the Police that it's installed so if they want to come and have a look they are welcome. Might as well keep them on my side as opposed to one of the neighbours complaining that I'm snooping.
> 
> Oh and it can be viewed in any webrowser with the right password access name etc..... so even on hols or if I'm working away and Jen and the boys are at home, I can keep an eye on the drive.
> 
> I really do hope everyone has a peaceful christmas and whatever troubles are bothering can be put aside for a while.....
> 
> Andrew


Technology gets better and better well done you are covering all angles. We admire you so much for your patience ( I think my husband would have put one on him by now)  .
Have a great Xmas and hope you can find a peaceful 2009.


----------



## time-traveller

As a matter of interest, how much was this CCtv installation ?
and how many cameras? I like that idea of being able to access it from wherever you may be - sounds very good

quote="racecar"]Quick update.

Today the CCTV system was installed. WOW is all I can say.

It hasn't half got the interest of the neighbours, they've all be out straining to see what we have been doing, without directly looking

The bloke up the road must have walked his dogs legs off the amount of time he has passed, glaring....... and his wife has walked past on three occasions with their daughter once.

Oh, and the silliest moment of the day was......

When the CCTV guy said, do you keep chickens?" A dumbfounded me turned round to see a chicken stood bold as brass next to the camper. Blokey keeps them and it appears that one had got out, so careful lift and pop it back into the old bats garden directly next to ours for it to wander around for an hour before they spotted it and called blokey round to collect it..... it gave him an excuse to walk down the side of our house to have a look at what we were doing.... arse!

We've been very careful not to set the cam up so that it looks into any neighbours properties but we have got perfect coverage of the drive with the cars and the camper on it and it gets taped.

No doubt we'll have the busy bodies complaining about privacy laws now.

Andrew[/quote]


----------



## 97510

Bearing in mind we had no existing PC's to run it on, I work in the Design Industry so all our stuff are Mac's.

The software for a single camera installation is a free download, however go to two (or more) camera's and then you have to buy the license for it and that costs over £500.

The camera is a court approved daylight colour/infra red nighttime one with a IP address for remote viewing.

It will record 24 hours a day and the data drive we have got will cope with a full 7 days (or more) in one go whilst on constant recording. It can be set up to do motion detection recording so that could extend limitlessly and with data capacity getting bigger and cheaper who knows...

The complete system (for a single cam at the moment) has just cost us circa £1800.... gulp!

But for a bit of peace of mind and to see the bloke walking past and looking at us install it then that alone was worth it.

I intend having a word with my Insurance companies to see if my premiums can come down a bit for the monitored watch on the vehicles at night..... I guess it will be a no, however it's worth asking. Same for the household insurance, any savings in today's economy is well worth it, altho if there are I think I'd invest it back into a second camera.

Oh and if we move, it's all coming with us!

Andrew


----------



## Texas

tommytli said:


> get some neighbours like me look what they put up with :wink:


Now I think that is asking for complaints, it's taking up the pathway, good job I don't live there 8O


----------



## richardjames

I put a Swan system with 4 cameras for £500 including the recorder plus a bit of dancing in the roof(and a bit of cussing!) Everything is time logged and I can adjust the sensitivity and duration of the record. I find it works well - with the right size hard drive and length of recording you can look at up to 4month's detail
Richard


----------



## 97510

richardjames said:


> I put a Swan system with 4 cameras for £500 including the recorder plus a bit of dancing in the roof(and a bit of cussing!) Everything is time logged and I can adjust the sensitivity and duration of the record. I find it works well - with the right size hard drive and length of recording you can look at up to 4month's detail
> Richard


100 posts... wow!

Again thanks for all your comments, altho I better not let Jen see this one, I new I had overspecified the system a bit  but it's been worth it already.

I moved the MH to the other side of the drive as we have an offside entry door and we have friends coming to stay with us at the Hotel Hymer over the holidays. Whilst moving it over (lots of side shuffling backwards and forwards) blokey up the road walked past walking his mutts and I'm sure I lip read him saying "Pillow" or something very similar. Poor man must have a very boring life if he can't move on even after the injunction.....

somehow I don't think is quite over and done with yet......

Could end up being a bit of a soap serial this! 

Andrew 8)


----------



## pippin

It already is a long-running soap!


----------



## 97510

Sorry, hope it's not boring folk now.....

must admit I hate watching garbage tv, never thought I would be the author of something similar.  

A. 8)


----------



## locovan

racecar said:


> Sorry, hope it's not boring folk now.....
> 
> must admit I hate watching garbage tv, never thought I would be the author of something similar.
> 
> A. 8)


Its lovely to hear you joking about it now you are more realxed after 100 postings than you was at no 1 posting. :lol: :lol: 
Merry Xmas


----------



## 97510

Got notification in the post that the Full Court Hearing is at 10.15am on Friday January 2nd..... bloomin great as we were planning on being away in the Motorhome for a few days over New Year.

My legal team don't return from their break till 8.30am on January 2nd so it will be a nice rush to get sorted.

Oh and we've been told to budget £10k for further hearings if blokey contests it all......

It is beginning to p!ss me off now.

Andrew


----------



## locovan

racecar said:


> Got notification in the post that the Full Court Hearing is at 10.15am on Friday January 2nd..... bloomin great as we were planning on being away in the Motorhome for a few days over New Year.
> 
> My legal team don't return from their break till 8.30am on January 2nd so it will be a nice rush to get sorted.
> 
> Oh and we've been told to budget £10k for further hearings if blokey contests it all......
> 
> It is beginning to p!ss me off now.
> 
> Andrew


My goodness £10k it will be cheaper to move.
I dont know what I would do in your case.
Show the judge the forum where we have all backed you up (call it a characture reference) :lol: 
Oh dear good luck Im sure you will win if not we will all come up and talk to the neighbour :roll:


----------



## bigfoot

£10k eh your neighbour really has found a novel way of blowing his police pension-by losing a court case!!


----------



## 101405

10.000 grand , I think they are giving you a message?


----------



## 97510

Yes I know they are giving me a message, however rest assured I'd rather not have to go to court with it all, but that is down to the bloke concerned denying all the threats and intimidation he has said to me and done towards my wife, the Police tell me that he has already confirmed to them his actions.

I just hope the system works and the truth will out.

Meanwhile, we must had had the least over the top Christmas we've ever had, I've just not felt like eating, drinking or being particularly merry!

Now I'm simply irked that our planned couple of night away from this place over the New Year will now only be New Year's eve as the court appearance is first thing in the morning of the 2nd..... so he's managed to spoil that also (indirectly!).

A.


----------



## richardjames

Racecar
Keep your chin up and don't get rattled or the swine has won and we can't have that. We will all be rooting for you on the 2nd Jan and wishing you the very best - I've been there and got the Tee shirt.
Richard


----------



## bigfoot

The second is my birthday and the best present I could receive is the knowledge that you have won the case-so can I unwrap it know?


----------



## 97510

Police have just left us again, they've had bloke in for interview and he has now denied all the threats apart from the intimidation he did to my wife although he now says that he did that in retaliation for my bullying of our neighbours over their objections.

According to the Police it is more likely that we will BOTH get "bound over to keep the peace"....... if this stops the hassle from blokey then I suppose I ought to be grateful...... somehow I think that this will stick in my throat!

Oh joy!

A.


----------



## time-traveller

It's up to the neighbours you allegedly bullied to make a complaint, 'blokey' can't legally make one by proxy. As far as I can make out, you haven't done anything for which you can be bound over for. I wouldn't worry about that aspect of it, especially as 'blokey' has apparently already admitted his part in it.



racecar said:


> Police have just left us again, they've had bloke in for interview and he has now denied all the threats apart from the intimidation he did to my wife although he now says that he did that in retaliation for my bullying of our neighbours over their objections.
> 
> According to the Police it is more likely that we will BOTH get "bound over to keep the peace"....... if this stops the hassle from blokey then I suppose I ought to be grateful...... somehow I think that this will stick in my throat!
> 
> Oh joy!
> 
> A.


----------



## 97510

time-traveller said:


> It's up to the neighbours you allegedly bullied to make a complaint, 'blokey' can't legally make one by proxy. As far as I can make out, you haven't done anything for which you can be bound over for. I wouldn't worry about that aspect of it, especially as 'blokey' has apparently already admitted his part in it.
> 
> 
> 
> racecar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Police have just left us again, they've had bloke in for interview and he has now denied all the threats apart from the intimidation he did to my wife although he now says that he did that in retaliation for my bullying of our neighbours over their objections.
> 
> According to the Police it is more likely that we will BOTH get "bound over to keep the peace"....... if this stops the hassle from blokey then I suppose I ought to be grateful...... somehow I think that this will stick in my throat!
> 
> Oh joy!
> 
> A.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, it's still not sitting comfortably with me, just wish my legals were back sooner that 8.30am on the morning we are in court, then I could have a chat with them over it all. Hope to sleep tonight, no doubt will be late tomorrow and then hopefully I'm tired out on Thursday night so that I sleep through....

One good thing to come out of all this is that I haven't eaten as much as I normally do over the christmas period so it should be a bit easier getting back to race weight prior to the start of the competitive season.

I'm not going to post anything further on here now till after the court hearing.... so hope everyone has a good evening tomorrow and stays safe.

Should Auld aquaintance.....

A.


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for keeping us all updated, it is a salutory lesson to all of us that we must take on board, although hopefully never need.

We all hope it goes well on Friday and all will be thinking of you as you negotiate the pitfalls of the judiciary system. It certainly sounds like you have no case to answer from what we have read, but if he is determined to conceal what he said or did that will not make the whole thing easy.

My late father-in-law was "bound over" when his next door neighbour continually threw dog excrement into my f-i-l's garden and was seen to do so. My f-i-l returned his priduct and that was all that was required. He accepted being bound over and never had any more problems. But my mother-in-law could never get over it and felt she was being persecuted by the former neighbour targeting her for the rest of her life, (compulsive obssessive behaviour) that was very sad.

We all hope Friday goes well, that your legal team can cope with such short notice and don't request an adjournment and that the police are able to bring out what they were previously told by careful questioning. Even if he now denies saying it I am sure it will be noted in a police officer's notebook somewhere and that is very strong evidence.

None of us expect any more comments while this takes place, but do remember that you have a massive amount of support present on the forum, character reference? probably not admissable but moral support? definitely.

Best wishes for a better 2009.

Dave


----------



## aultymer

> It's up to the neighbours you allegedly bullied to make a complaint, 'blokey' can't legally make one by proxy. As far as I can make out, you haven't done anything for which you can be bound over for. I wouldn't worry about that aspect of it, especially as 'blokey' has apparently already admitted his part in it.


Maybe it would be best to take real legal advice before you go to court rather than rely on 'barrack room lawyers'!!

Good luck on the second.


----------



## DandM

Phone Tel Aviv 


It would appear that they have an alternative way of dealing with annoying neighbours


----------



## time-traveller

Exactly
Couldn't agree more !



aultymer said:


> It's up to the neighbours you allegedly bullied to make a complaint, 'blokey' can't legally make one by proxy. As far as I can make out, you haven't done anything for which you can be bound over for. I wouldn't worry about that aspect of it, especially as 'blokey' has apparently already admitted his part in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it would be best to take real legal advice before you go to court rather than rely on 'barrack room lawyers'!!
> 
> Good luck on the second.
Click to expand...


----------



## 97510

*It's over.... for a while anyhow!*

As we do live in a democracy bloke had a right to reply because the threats were so strong the last injunction was issued without serving notice on the bloke. Of course when he was interviewed under caution (apparently that is still classed as being arrested) he denied all the threats (as I expected him to do so) and stated that the intimidation of Jen was meant for me and only because of my alleged bullying of the neighbours regarding the party wall maintenance.

So today in court (well in the waiting room) bloke turned up without any legals, so my legal had a word with him and offered him to agree to an undertaking which he did, it meant that we didn't get any of our costs back but it was ratified by the Judge and it was pointed out that any transgression of the undertaking would put him in contempt of court and he could expect to be arrested and with a possibility of a custodial sentence being imposed.

Whilst it has cost up a lot of money, the result is that we should have a peaceful and hopefully less stressful life here, at least up and until 2pm on December 19th 2009 when the undertaking expires.....

My legal said the guy tried to say to him that he had only heard my side of the things and that he was quite resolute that what he had done was right, however my legal did say that he came across as being very uncomfortable being in court.... (weren't we all!) and that my legal thought that he was relieved that we had offered the undertaking option for him to use as a get out of court without pain of payment.

Would I do it again, hell yes if my family gets intimidated or threatened, if he does it again after the undertaking expires - no way, I'll find the £10k to take him to trial and not even offer any olive branches.

So the big thing we need to do before the end of the year is get the extension built!

Sorry if I've been rattling on about this for the last few weeks, it has been very therapeutic writing it all down and posting it somewhere and I hoped I haven't tried your collective patiences..... so it's back to MH content for me for a while now......

Thank you for listening (reading!)

Andrew


----------



## 97510

bigfoot said:


> The second is my birthday and the best present I could receive is the knowledge that you have won the case-so can I unwrap it know?


Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIGFOOT!

A.


----------



## Nora+Neil

A good start to the New Year.
Glad its all over for you.
We will miss the drama now.

Let us know how the extension goes.

Go and have a few days away now and pamper yourselfs.
Good Luck.


----------



## bigfoot

Result TNX for the wishes. This got methinking (quelle surpise!) do any household insurance policies carry any costs legal cover similar to car insurance. Or is their a policy available for this. I wonder if any trade union legal service would cover these costs.
Once again good luck for 2009


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: It's over.... for a while anyhow!*



racecar said:


> Sorry if I've been rattling on about this for the last few weeks, it has been very therapeutic writing it all down and posting it somewhere and I hoped I haven't tried your collective patiences..... so it's back to MH content for me for a while now......
> 
> Thank you for listening (reading!)
> 
> Andrew


Don't even think of apologising for rattling on Andrew. That's a good part of what this forum is all about - mutual help and support.

Not many of us could offer much of either in a practical sense, but it's great to hear that you have a result, and it sounds like it is as good as you could have expected.

A couple of pints of Creme de Menthe this evening to celebrate, then put it behind you and get on with the extension.

Great news

Dave


----------



## time-traveller

*Re: It's over.... for a while anyhow!*

I'm pleased for you that this has been resolved without any further anguish.

When I was a whippersnapper I remember a cartoon on the office wall - it was a pen and ink drawing of a cow. At the head of the cow was a man wrestling with the horns. On his back was written 'plaintiff'. another man was drawn pulling the cow's tail. He bore the label 'defendant'. Sitting on a stool vigorously milking the cow was another man - on his back was written 'lawyer'.

You'll have a good night's sleep tonight.

Best wishes for quiet and legally free 2009



racecar said:


> As we do live in a democracy bloke had a right to reply because the threats were so strong the last injunction was issued without serving notice on the bloke. Of course when he was interviewed under caution (apparently that is still classed as being arrested) he denied all the threats (as I expected him to do so) and stated that the intimidation of Jen was meant for me and only because of my alleged bullying of the neighbours regarding the party wall maintenance.
> 
> So today in court (well in the waiting room) bloke turned up without any legals, so my legal had a word with him and offered him to agree to an undertaking which he did, it meant that we didn't get any of our costs back but it was ratified by the Judge and it was pointed out that any transgression of the undertaking would put him in contempt of court and he could expect to be arrested and with a possibility of a custodial sentence being imposed.
> 
> Whilst it has cost up a lot of money, the result is that we should have a peaceful and hopefully less stressful life here, at least up and until 2pm on December 19th 2009 when the undertaking expires.....
> 
> My legal said the guy tried to say to him that he had only heard my side of the things and that he was quite resolute that what he had done was right, however my legal did say that he came across as being very uncomfortable being in court.... (weren't we all!) and that my legal thought that he was relieved that we had offered the undertaking option for him to use as a get out of court without pain of payment.
> 
> Would I do it again, hell yes if my family gets intimidated or threatened, if he does it again after the undertaking expires - no way, I'll find the £10k to take him to trial and not even offer any olive branches.
> 
> So the big thing we need to do before the end of the year is get the extension built!
> 
> Sorry if I've been rattling on about this for the last few weeks, it has been very therapeutic writing it all down and posting it somewhere and I hoped I haven't tried your collective patiences..... so it's back to MH content for me for a while now......
> 
> Thank you for listening (reading!)
> 
> Andrew


----------



## aultymer

WELL DONE ANDREW. 
Have a great New Year and good luck with the building works. 
Now get out and enjoy the van.


----------



## Kelcat

Excellent news - very pleased for you.
As said before this is definitly worth opening a nice bottle for...in fact I think I'll do just that on your behalf


----------



## Penquin

THANK YOU VERY MUCH for bringing us up to date, I am sure that we are heartily relieved that it is over and done with and that a sensible solution has been found.

Yes it cost money but then peace of mind never comes cheap and as my wife says everytime she goes shopping "shrouds don't have pockets!".

I hope that 2009 pproves to be a much better year for you and that the build goes well. Do post a pic or two as it proceeds. 

Try to find a little time now to relax and enjoy yourselves, your legal adviser has given you the best chance of a stress free existence (and him also) without the "he took me to court and I lost" worries in everyone's mind.

The judge has supported the decision, that gives you a great deal of strength behind you, and the moral highground. Just relax and enjoy it.

Good luck.


----------



## Sharnor

Oh Andrew. I am so pleased that it is all over for you. I am glad that we were there for you. It does make life a lot easier knowing there is an ear or two or three for you to sound off to.

Bigfoot[/B] - A very happy birthday to you.

Regards

Sharon


----------



## Invicta

Just wondering if there is ANY insurance company offering protection against difficult neighbours that could need the services of a lawyer ?

We all know how much they can cost!

My last experience was a claim for damages caused by the incorrect fitting of tyres on a previous R/V that resulted in a crash that caused extensive damage to the vehicle. I was awarded the sum of £18.500 (£10,000 of which had to be returned to the insurance company for the costs of the repairs) while the legal fees pocketed by the solicitor acting for me were £21.000!

The real irony of that situation was that the insurance company refused to 'join' with me in the claim!


----------



## 97510

*Complaints from Neighbours.... an update!*

Thought I'd update you all on the current situation from the neighbours.

They still don't like us and give off strong feelings of resentment, and the ex-copper who made a promise to the courts still stares in at us when we are on the drive or generally outside.

However,......

The builders started this week..... yaaaaahoooooo!

Oh and the old battleaxe next door has gone out of her way to stop us having any construction access (ie scaffolding) on her drive. And had flattly refused to allow anyone or anything to go onto her land, apart from a nightly clean up of her drive with brushes and hose pipes.

Ironic then that the weekend I disappear back to the coast to collect my wife and kids (and mother in law) then she gets her grandson to come and bodge their collapsing wall and to do that he has to come onto our land unannouced and leaves it a mess with dropped mortar in quite a few places, appears to be one set of rules for us and something totally different for them.

Still we are getting our extension built and whilst I'd rather it be all done on a friendly basis, it isn't, so a big two fingers to them.

Eight weeks in theory and the extension should be done.

Thanks to all who commented before, if it hadn't been for this forum and a similar response from another forum I think we may have given in and sold up, I'm glad we haven't.

Andrew


----------



## chasper

Brilliant news man just look forward . |Chasper.


----------



## teal

My reply is not really to the first thread but to people who do have more than two vehicles outside their premises. First off it looks like car alley and some cannot park their vehicle outside their house or visitors have same problem. When i lived on an estate my car was in the garage and wifes on the drive, other neighbours had garage full of what not and cars parked outside. It does not look nice seeing vehicles and not the open spaces ie gardens etc.When we bought our camper thoughts were where we were going to put it, as outside on the road i feel our next door neighbour would not be happy looking at a slab of white from their front window.Back to the first thread i also would not be happy either if it was permanent, but would listen to how long it would be for.


----------



## chasper

My reply is not to the first post which i have followed from the outset, but to the last "get a life"


----------



## 97510

I'm a tad lost now with the last couple of responses.

I know sometimes things don't come across right on a forum as opposed to the nuances of the spoken word etc.

However if it appears I'm gloating then I'm not, the fact that all the negativity and threats we received from our neighbours (and damaged vehicles which we don't know who did that), basically it turned our resolve to steel that we would do everything within the local authorities guidelines to proceed with the build and do everything on the build by the book so that no matter how many brickbats they throw at us we are doing everything that we are allowed to do in this thing we call a democracy.

With respect to the number of cars in front of our house, yes I'm well aware that my other hobby (classic MG's) may cause offence, however the extension incorporates a drive through garage which will house two of my cars, so getting them under cover and out of sight of the ones who don't like them. The actual driveway directly in front of our house is indeed tarmac'd and does hold the Motorhome along with my wifes car and currently one of the classics.

We specifically bought this house as the deeds did not prevent us from storing a caravan or Motorhome on the drive. The ex copper who took realy exception to us has a son who parks his company Transit van on the drive most nights, so that can't be an issue I would have thought.

The other aspect about turning our front garden into a "car park" is that we live on a 40mph limit road where cars and bikes regularly blast up it at 60mph plus. Our previous neighbour to the other side had her car written off whilst exiting her drive and being unsighted by the aforementioned Transit. I, also, was hit in the drivers side whilst reversing onto my drive, the car that hit me was estimated to be travelling at 70mph based on the tyre marks left behind on the road.

So whether it looks like a car lot or not, I would prefer to have our cars and our visitor's cars off the road and parked on our drive, and if I see anyone of our guests parking on the roadside with two wheels on the kerb to make the road wider I'm sorry to say that I insist that they move the cars onto our drive and leave the pavements for the pedestrians.

So whether this answers your concerns over the parking lot or it proves to you that on this matter I do need to "get a life" I'm not sure. Either way, I hope that we show that we have some consideration for others, only wish it was a two way thing.

Life's a b!tch sometimes I guess, but I'm happy for once!

Andrew


----------



## oldun

racecar said:


> So a thirty plus grand Motorhome, a twenty grand Audi and one of my rare Classics are currently parked on the extended drive at the front of our home, this constitutes his opinion of travellers. Andrew


Obviously the comments are way over the top but to someone who wants to look out over neat and tidy gardens, and a significant proportion of home owners are probably in this category, then a thirty plus grand Motorhome, a twenty grand Audi and a rare Classics (all together) are probably in his opinion no better than a pile of junk.

I would also be unhappy if my neighbours started parking three or four vehicles, one very large, in their front garden. I hate to see motorhomes and caravans parked in tiny front gardens and cars parked all over the grass verges turning the area into nothing better than an untidy car park.

One man's meat is another man's poison.


----------



## 97510

Fair comment I agree, however when the traveller's slight comes from the guy who has his son's Transit can and 4x4 pickup parked alongside the guy's own Frontier on a dug out garden covered in loose stone, then the double standards do pronounce themselves somewhat.

Yes I know that's only my opinion also!

Andrew


----------



## rraf

We have along drive that runs past our house so I always park the Mh down the side of the house then the cars are parked out infront of the MHon our drive.The MH does protrude out infront of the building line but it doesn't obscur anyone's view should they wish to peer up the road.We have problems parking outside our own home as our neighbours park their car on the road there when their drive and infront of their house is completely empty!Very bl66dy annoying!Most problems come from disorganised parking-rather than arrange the family's vehicles in the order that they will leave in the morning,they just park outside our house.Have they never watched Butterflies?!!! :roll:


----------



## nipperdin

*Complaints from the neighbours*

For some weeks parked in the road, opposite our house, we have had a trailer mobile burger van.
The owner has said that he has been unable to find a suitable site to make it pay. He doesn't use it anymore -so we cannot even pop over the road for a burger 
Our local PCSO has sent a notice round saying that she has advised local businesses to warn their staff about blocking peoples driveways with their cars.
Seemingly it is an offence if a vehicle is on the drive but she said it is not an offence if the driveway is unoccupied. I find that rather strange.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have one for me I have suffered a similar situation.

Neighbour moved when he thought i had purchased 2 rottweillers.
I was looking after them while sister i law was in Australia for six months.

Dave p


----------



## 97510

*Dragging this one back again.... another update!*

Just thought I'd post a pic of how it looks at the moment, exterior works being completed this week with just the garage floor to be laid and the garage doors to be installed and painted.

Internal works should be completed in 3 weeks and then our youngest can move into his new room and I can get the MG's into the new garage.

The neighbours are still moaning, even though we are paying for their wall to be be sorted out purely as a sign of goodwill (and we didn't have to) even though they didn't allow access causing the builders to work overhand. Can't ever please some folk I guess!

Andrew.


----------



## time-traveller

*Re: Dragging this one back again.... another update!*



racecar said:


> ......... snip ......... Can't ever please some folk I guess!
> 
> Andrew.


How true !


----------



## bigfoot

Racecar,
That looks a smashing job. But be warned neighbours WILL find something else to winge about0sooner or later!!


----------



## lgbzone

teal said:


> My reply is not really to the first thread but to people who do have more than two vehicles outside their premises. First off it looks like car alley and some cannot park their vehicle outside their house or visitors have same problem. When i lived on an estate my car was in the garage and wifes on the drive, other neighbours had garage full of what not and cars parked outside. It does not look nice seeing vehicles and not the open spaces ie gardens etc.When we bought our camper thoughts were where we were going to put it, as outside on the road i feel our next door neighbour would not be happy looking at a slab of white from their front window.Back to the first thread i also would not be happy either if it was permanent, but would listen to how long it would be for.





oldun said:


> Obviously the comments are way over the top but to someone who wants to look out over neat and tidy gardens, and a significant proportion of home owners are probably in this category, then a thirty plus grand Motorhome, a twenty grand Audi and a rare Classics (all together) are probably in his opinion no better than a pile of junk.
> 
> I would also be unhappy if my neighbours started parking three or four vehicles, one very large, in their front garden. I hate to see motorhomes and caravans parked in tiny front gardens and cars parked all over the grass verges turning the area into nothing better than an untidy car park.
> 
> One man's meat is another man's poison.


I'm sorry but i have to give my opinion on this;

I think you are being very selfish, i'm a home owner and would like to look out over nice and tidy gardens but i wouldn't think for a moment that it's any of my business what other people do with their gardens, how would you feel if i came to your house and started distating what you should or shouldn't do so that it asphetically pleases me. you say you would be unhappy if neighbours were parking three or four cars in their garden, be thankful they have sacrificed their garden to use it as a parking area instead of putting the vehicles on the street, remember i have no more right to park outside my house than someone that lives at the other side of the country has, if you want to dictate the views from your house then buy the whole street, or buy a large field with a house in the middle.

don't get me wrong, i'm not someone that simply does as he pleases without any regard for anyone else, i always try to be very considerate of my neighbours and they are of me, but at the end of the day if my neighbour has a need or a want to park vehicles on his property, and i don't like the look of it, it is my tuff luck and we continue being friends (i'll help him park them if he wants).

I think it is attitudes like what you have shown here, where you seem to think that people have an obligation to please you, that developes into the sort of unnecessary greif that the OP has experienced.

live and let live!

Lee


----------



## PlanetGen

Buy a couple of banged up white Transits and invite the family down, that should give him reason to be worried!
Simon


----------



## lgbzone

*Re: Dragging this one back again.... another update!*



racecar said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of how it looks at the moment, exterior works being completed this week with just the garage floor to be laid and the garage doors to be installed and painted.
> 
> Internal works should be completed in 3 weeks and then our youngest can move into his new room and I can get the MG's into the new garage.
> 
> The neighbours are still moaning, even though we are paying for their wall to be be sorted out purely as a sign of goodwill (and we didn't have to) even though they didn't allow access causing the builders to work overhand. Can't ever please some folk I guess!
> 
> Andrew.


Hi Andrew

The house looks great, i hope you're proud of it.

I'm only sorry that you have had so much grief over this, unfortunately their are too many sad people about, that are full of their own self importance and too busy thinking about how the world owes them, to realise the true detramental effect they have on others.

A friend of mine lost his partner to cancer a few months ago, his partner who was 23 years old was sent home for her last few days, needless to say many friends and family went to visit and parking was an issue, his neighbour (who was fully aware of the circumstances) repeatedly went to his house to complain about people parking outside of his house, he obviously is pathetic and has an inability to put things into perspective, i wasn't there but don't know how i would have reacted if i was.

Lee


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Neighbours can be such selfish people.
I must have two of the best in the world.
Mike next door is a man 3 days a week and dresses as a woman the other 4. 

Jim on the other side does not know which member of his familly banged into my wall. The one that i park MH against.

Moan about it no chance, i will just mix some motar and repoint the wall.
Life is too short for problems.
Dave p


----------



## 97510

Building extensions, motorhoming parking and cross dressing all in one thread.

How brilliant can this forum be!



A.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Simply the best

Dave p


----------



## Waleem

lgbzone said:


> I'm sorry but i have to give my opinion on this;
> 
> I think you are being very selfish, i'm a home owner and would like to look out over nice and tidy gardens but i wouldn't think for a moment that it's any of my business what other people do with their gardens, how would you feel if i came to your house and started distating what you should or shouldn't do so that it asphetically pleases me. you say you would be unhappy if neighbours were parking three or four cars in their garden, be thankful they have sacrificed their garden to use it as a parking area instead of putting the vehicles on the street, remember i have no more right to park outside my house than someone that lives at the other side of the country has, if you want to dictate the views from your house then buy the whole street, or buy a large field with a house in the middle.
> 
> don't get me wrong, i'm not someone that simply does as he pleases without any regard for anyone else, i always try to be very considerate of my neighbours and they are of me, but at the end of the day if my neighbour has a need or a want to park vehicles on his property, and i don't like the look of it, it is my tuff luck and we continue being friends (i'll help him park them if he wants).
> 
> I think it is attitudes like what you have shown here, where you seem to think that people have an obligation to please you, that developes into the sort of unnecessary greif that the OP has experienced.
> 
> live and let live!
> 
> Lee


Absolutely agree Lee !


----------



## time-traveller

lgbzone wrote: ‹ Select › ‹ Expand › 
I'm sorry but i have to give my opinion on this; 

I think you are being very selfish, i'm a home owner and would like to look out over nice and tidy gardens but i wouldn't think for a moment that it's any of my business what other people do with their gardens, how would you feel if i came to your house and started distating what you should or shouldn't do so that it asphetically pleases me. you say you would be unhappy if neighbours were parking three or four cars in their garden, be thankful they have sacrificed their garden to use it as a parking area instead of putting the vehicles on the street, remember i have no more right to park outside my house than someone that lives at the other side of the country has, if you want to dictate the views from your house then buy the whole street, or buy a large field with a house in the middle. 

don't get me wrong, i'm not someone that simply does as he pleases without any regard for anyone else, i always try to be very considerate of my neighbours and they are of me, but at the end of the day if my neighbour has a need or a want to park vehicles on his property, and i don't like the look of it, it is my tuff luck and we continue being friends (i'll help him park them if he wants). 

I think it is attitudes like what you have shown here, where you seem to think that people have an obligation to please you, that developes into the sort of unnecessary greif that the OP has experienced. 

live and let live! 

Lee 


Absolutely agree Lee ! 


______________________________________________________________
Kind Regards 
John 
------------------------------------------- 

1996 Dethleffs i6842 A class 
1979 Porsche 924 
1981 Porsche 924 Auto 
1990 Mercedes 300TE 
1964 Rover 2000 
2004 Mercedes 320 CDi 


I hope you aren't going tp park THAT lot in front of your house, John .. :lol:


----------



## Waleem

time-traveller said:


> I hope you aren't going tp park THAT lot in front of your house, John .. :lol:


Actually, they all are, apart from the Rover. Motorhome, one Porsche and my Son's MK 1 Fiesta on the drive, both Mercs and the other Porsche at the roadside. My neighbours love me too ! :wink:


----------

